
Show HN: Volleyy – Responsive newsletters that increase user engagement - nceruchalu
https://volleyy.com
======
sadegoke
Hi! We built Volleyy because we wanted our newsletters to look great across
all devices and email clients (even outlook), and handle simple things like
social post & video embeds. We would love any feedback from you all

